# Fall-Winter Steelie Fly swap



## gunrod (Jan 16, 2001)

I've never used it before myself. I found it browsing the net and liked it. Plus it looked like something that could be tied in a timely manner with my tight schedule. I would expect it to fish well similar to a latex wiggler or general nymph. thanks....


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

I have a very nice set of flies that I got today from Sawcat
very well tied Popsickles.
I hope all the swappers follow through and send there flies in before the deadline.

Thanks OSD.


----------



## Sawcat (Apr 5, 2003)

Wow now I am impressed those fly's made it to you in 24 hours, I just got them in the mail yesterday morning. Did you get both packages? Eric


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

yup shore did

OSD.


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Put mine in the mail today OSD.


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

That was quick.
I have them today and there an excellent set of crystal stone flies
Thanks DANN09 I'm sure everyone will love um.

I would like to remind the rest of the Swappers that the deadline is fast approaching. 
Make sure you get your flies in on time (Thank you)

OSD.


----------



## Todder (Dec 3, 2002)

Mine are in the mail today.


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

I have the flies today and as always a great tie.
this set of Flashback caddis pupa are some of the best I have seen.
Thanks Todd


OSD.


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Today I got Lunkers Nuke Eggs.
Very nice flys.
You can't go wrong having egg flys for spring steelies.



Thanks
OSD.


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

If the due date is DEC 3rd I have to drop out...Sorry but I have just been too busy!


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Today I received a great set of Steelhead flies from Mr. Jfink
The name of the fly is the Steelhead Hammer and by the looks of the flies I believe they will live up to there name

To date we have 8 sets accounted for which meens theres still 
3 sets outstanding. (with the dropping of N.O.)


If you still have flies that need to be sent please do it quickly

Thanks
OSD.


----------



## nymph (Dec 14, 2001)

Sorry for the delay, but I'll have my bugs done and mailed by the end of the weekend. Got a little caught-up in that hunting thing!



nymph


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

OSD,
Could you send me your address. My egg flies are about done!

Thanks


----------



## nymph (Dec 14, 2001)

All finished and dropped in the mail this morning. I would think you would have them tomorrow or by Tuesday at the latest.


nymph


----------



## unregistered55 (Mar 12, 2000)

I have to back out...had my daughters this weekend and have been real busy...sorry


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Flies are in the mail. I can't say when you should get them since I am in the "great white" north, lol. Let me know when you get them. The lady that helped me was confusing. Thanks

OSD, check your PM's.


----------



## slinger (Dec 13, 2002)

Flies are in the mail. I can't wait to see all these flies!


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

Ok I received stelmon flies and Nymph's flies today.
Just the one set and we have them all.
Once all the flies are accounted for I will take a group picture and divide them up for mailing.
The last set is on route and I should have them soon.


Thanks
OSD.


----------



## Old Steelhead Dude (Jan 5, 2003)

I havent seen the last set of flies yet.
I Emailed slinger but have had no response yet
If I don't have the flies by Monday I will end the swap and divide the flies for mailing Tuesday.

The swappers should have there flies before New Years day.

Sorry about the delay
OSD.


----------



## stelmon (Sep 21, 2000)

Check your PM's OSD

Thanks


----------

